# Grand this week



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I've fished the grand the past couple of days and gotten skunked. Has anyone had any luck this week? I haven't seen anyone with a fish on. Is it just me?


----------



## catfishking7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope I haven't had any luck either, although I have heard reports of one or two caught near Grand River Landing


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

guy posted last week he hooked 40 in the grand


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> guy posted last week he hooked 40 in the grand


It's been slow where I was. On two separate days this week the Grand was a bust.


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

We caught 8 yesterday and 9 on Tuesday trolling around the turn out basin.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Color of lure and how much line you let out is very critical . Color of lure I use in lake is generally not what I'm using in the river . When it comes to letting out line I go by if I see a fish jumping or chasing bait at the surface I let out less line if I see no activity then I let out more line I am constantly making changes all day , that's why line counters are must for me ! Speed is also critical I have a inline underwater camera and I can see what speed changes does to lures . Water clarity is another key finding the clearest water is important the more muddy the water the less distance the fish can see . Things to think about !!!!!!


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm wading and am wondering if fish are being caught upstream from the mouth of the river. In a couple of outings i haven't seen any signs of fish. Maybe the rains will bring them in.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Last time I was out was veterans day. And it wasnt on fire but it seemed like Everytime you look up someone had a fish on. I know that was a few weeks ago. I'm hoping there's a few fish around and the weather holds off. I'm suppose to take a buddy out for his first time fishing for steelhead tommrow.


----------



## Jim B (May 29, 2016)

Been catching fish on fairly regular basis . pic is 7.25 lbs caught on 2/5 oz cleo . caught Tuesday up from Grand river landing . my avatar is one from 2 wks ago. I rotate thru different colors till something happens . usually start with orange/silver . you just have to work for them.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

I boated over 40 in 2 trips last week. This week I didn't even bother. My experience is when it's dirty it's near impossible to get them trolling. Jointed orange rapalas. Crystal minnows and various other shallow cranks work the best in and out of the river. I can't wait to get back. Been trolling for chrome for a decade in there and when it gets cold less and less people fish. Its so nice Happy holidays folks.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have caught 4 at Harpersfield Dam last week, 2 of my buddies also caught 4 seen at least 20 caught over the last 3 trips.


----------



## 3wt7X (Nov 18, 2015)

I got one this morning down by Helen Hazen... Second cast, bam, nice chrome Jack 2lb steelhead. Thought it was going to be a great numbers day, then nothing for the next 4 hours. Not complaining it was better than shopping!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

they are still there and biting. jig and maggot is working for us.


----------

